# Pricing soap



## Casey_01 (Nov 17, 2006)

I've been making my own soap for some time now, but I'm just now toying around with the idea of selling it. What should I charge for a bar of soap? I have no idea what the going rate for handmade soap is.


----------



## Amy_Aloha (Nov 21, 2006)

The going rate is around $1 an ounce, i believe.


----------



## JellyBelly (Nov 29, 2006)

That's what i usually charge


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Good to know I wasn't off with my pricing then! *whew* :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 25, 2007)

There is a pretty basic B&B formula most people try to stick to.

The retail formula should be supplies + overhead x4 +lus labor.

Wholesale should be 1/2 of retail.

It does not work for everyone, and you do have to adjust up or down in accordance w/ YOUR market, but it is a real good place to start.

For instance, I broke down the cost of making a 4oz bar of M&P soap, it cost me about .60cents a bar x 4 =$2.40 + labor @ $1.00 ($20.00 an hour, 20 bars an hour)=$3.40 a bar retail but I can round that up to $4.00 per bar in my market.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 26, 2007)

I am hoping to find out about my pricing this weekend.  I am selling some at our community yard sale on Sat.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 26, 2007)

Be careful at the garage sale! Chances are they will be wanting the soap for  garage sale prices.

We had one & I had my loaves out on a table ready to slice, & a few slices laying there as examples, a lady came up & asked how much even though the sign clearly said $4.00 ea, she heckled me down to $3.00 I said sure, choose the fragrance you want & turned my back to help someone else, she walked off w/ a whole loaf for $3.00.... :roll: 

I did not even stop her, I kinda felt sorry for her, I know she wasn't trying to rip me off, she just didn't get it. Hope she enjoyed the loaf, it was Love Spell.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 27, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Be careful at the garage sale! Chances are they will be wanting the soap for  garage sale prices.
> 
> We had one & I had my loaves out on a table ready to slice, & a few slices laying there as examples, a lady came up & asked how much even though the sign clearly said $4.00 ea, she heckled me down to $3.00 I said sure, choose the fragrance you want & turned my back to help someone else, she walked off w/ a whole loaf for $3.00.... :roll:
> 
> I did not even stop her, I kinda felt sorry for her, I know she wasn't trying to rip me off, she just didn't get it. Hope she enjoyed the loaf, it was Love Spell.



Oh no, Tab!!!  That sucks!!!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 27, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> I am hoping to find out about my pricing this weekend.  I am selling some at our community yard sale on Sat.  Wish me luck!


Good luck, Hon!!! :wink:


----------

